# go through the motions.



## mishabe

Buongiorno a tutti !
Cosa puo' voler dire "going through the motions" ?
Andare a rilento, come se la vita fosse sospesa in attesa di qualcosa che deve succedere ???


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Ci servirebbe l'intera frase..


----------



## mishabe

Curioso ! E' una frase di un moroso alla persona che ama (ogni riferimento NON è casuale)....... :
_I'm just "going through the motions" and waiting earnestly for you to arrive._


----------



## monachina

"Going through the motions" vuol dire fare qualche cosa senza entusiasmo, senza mantenere una relazione con l'atto.
Elena


----------



## virgilio

La frase "going through the motions" viene normalmente seguita in inglese da un "gerund" inglese (cioè un infinito italiano).
ad esempio:
"To go through the motions of doing something"
Far finta di fare qualcosa.
Fare i movimenti e dire le parole come se realmente lo si facesse, ma senza farlo.
Implica mancanza di sincerità.
 ad es.
"When he heard what the man had said, he went through the motions of being shocked but in reality he was not even surprised."

Spero che questo ti aiuti.
Virgilio


----------



## mishabe

Grazie a tutti. 
Penso che nel caso presente (il mio !) sia più "fare qualcosa senza entusiasmo"; ma grazie anche a te, Virgilio, per avermi insegnato altri significati.


----------



## virgilio

mishabe,
           Il brano che hai citato mi suggerisce "Solo faccio finta di eseguire i miei compiti quotidiani, aspettando ardentemente che tu arrivi"
(oppure)
"Sto facendo i miei compiti quotidiani come se mi trovassi in uno stato ipnotico, aspettando....
Virglio


----------



## mishabe

Come dicono gli inglesi :_ it makes sense !_

E' proprio quello che speravo......crudele !!


----------



## Arrius

I'm just going throught the motions can be said without anything else added, what you are supposed to be doing conscientiously but are not, being implied by the context.
*Clock watching* said of a lazy employee who can hardly wait to knock off/ for quitting time, conveys a similar idea.


----------



## virgilio

Per chiunque lo trovi d'interesse, c'è in inglese anche una frase simile che descrive chi faccia finta con le sue parole di credere qualcosa senza sinceramente crederlo: "to pay lip-service to an idea"

.
Virgilio


----------



## mishabe

Mmmmmh, espressioni molto utili !!!!!  
Grazie Arrius e Virgilio.


----------



## raffavita

Credo che una possibile traduzione sia "recitare la commedia".
Che ne pensate?
Grazie.
Raffa


----------



## StaceyLee

Ciao a tutti,

I am trying to express the following idea in Italian, and do not know whether there is an idiomatic phrase in Italian equivalent to "going through the motions"- meaning to do something without thought or feeling, out of a sense of habit or obligation. Here is some context:

He spent the entire three weeks [of our trip] unconscious, going through the motions.

My tries (as sad and literal as they may be) :

Passava tutte le tre settimane del nostro viaggio come una persona incosciente, andando attraversa i movimenti necessari/ obbligatori

Passava tutte le tre settimane del nostro viaggio come una persona incosciente, facendo solo i movementi necessari/ obbligatori.

Please help!

Grazie in anticipo,
StaceyLee


----------



## Boro13

"Ha passato tutt'e tre le settimane del nostro viaggio praticamente incosciente, facendo le cose in maniera del tutto meccanica/come un automa."


----------



## elisatbd

Don't think there is an equivalent phrase in Italian.
Don't know if I got even the meaning of that. Could it be "incurante di tutto"? 

"Ha passato tutte e tre le settimane del viaggio come una persona incosciente, incurante di tutto"

Elisabetta


----------



## StaceyLee

Thanks, Elisabetta. If I am understanding what incurante means (indifferent, or careless), it does not fully capture the idea. It is more when someone does something almost robotically, doing the motions or actions but with no sense of awareness, feeling. I think mechanical is a little closer as Boro suggested. I would like to see though if there is some idiom you have that is similar.

Grazie!

Here are two more examples of context:

He says he has been investigating my complaint, but I feel he is going through the motions.

At one time we were madly in love, but now we are just going through the motions.

Does that clarify?


----------



## elisatbd

Thanks StaceyLee.
Yes, now I understand.
The translation of Boro is perfect, "in maniera meccanica, come un automa"

Elisabetta


----------



## raffavita

Hi everybody,
how come I have a completely different translation of "to go through the motions"?

Here it is:

"Fare finta di.."
"Recitare la commedia."
RAffa

I remember another thread:

going through the motions 

Thank you everybody.
Raffa


----------



## oliver3

Quindi, anche nelle frasi qui sotto traduco con "far finta di" oppure con "agire in modo meccanico"?

"Check out an 80's or 90's ELP video or something by Genesis if you want to see a band going through the motions......besides, even Siberia goes through the motions!" (trovata su Internet)

"Even Siberia goes through the motions.
Hold out and hold up;
Hold down the window." 
(canzone degli Yes "Siberian Khatru")

Sono incerto. Posso capire che in un regime le persone "agiscano come automi", ma mi pare strano sia riferibile anche ai complessi citati, anche se però mi viene in mente che sono considerati gli anni del loro declino (passati i mitici anni '70!). Voi che interpretazioni date?


----------



## giovannino

A me sembra che "fare finta" non vada bene quasi mai per tradurre "go through the motions". Ad esempio, in questo esempio preso da Google:

He went through the motions of apologizing

io direi piuttosto che questa persona ha chiesto scusa per puro dovere, ma traspariva chiaramente che le scuse non erano sentite, sincere.

Nel caso della "band going through the motions" è chiaro che si tratta di una band che ha perso la creatività del primo periodo: suonano e cantano in modo magari tecnicamente ineccepibille, ma in maniera meccanica, senza l'entusiasmo e la passione di un tempo.


----------



## kan3malato

StaceyLee said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> 
> He spent the entire three weeks [of our trip] unconscious, going through the motions.


Ciao.
My try:
Ha passato tutte e tre le settimane del nostro viaggio praticamente incosciente, era la fisicamente ma non col il cuore /con la testa.

Per quanto ne so "going through the motions" significa fare qualcosa perchè si deve, ma non perché si sente o si ha voglia di farlo.
Come quando la vostra ragazza/moglie vi porta a fare shopping, ci andate, tentate ti comportarvi normalmente, ma la vostra testa e il vostro cuore sono là, nel divano, davanti alla Tv, c'è la finale di Champions...


----------



## uccz

Ciao a tutti.
Come potrei tradurre questa espressione?
Si parla di un collega che ad un certo punto prende posizione in pubblico, prendendo la solidarietà di tutti

_weary with continued intrusion on his private life, Dave too often seemed to be just going through the motions. Many of us had viewed his case with sympathy, but at this point he lost the support even of those in whom the loyalty instinct died hard._

stanco delle continue intrusioni nella sua vita privata. Dave troppo spesso sembrò _just going through the motions. _Molti di noi avevano seguito il suo caso con una certa simpatia, ma a questo punto perse anche il supporto di quelli in cui  l’istinto di solidarietà era più duro a morire.


----------



## Akane Hosaki

Da quanto ne so, quest'espressione vuol dire fare qualcosa perchè ci si aspetta che lo si faccia e non per una reale volontà/fare qualcosa senza darci peso.

Potresti tradurla anche come "sembrava un automa" (non è letterale, ma rende il senso).

Una piccola correzione: sympathy vuol dire "comprensione"/"solidarietà" (per lo meno in questa frase).


----------



## cicciosa

Ciao,
Akane is right.

*go through the motions* 
To do something in a mechanical manner indicative of a lack of interest or involvement

http://www.thefreedictionary.com/go+through+the+motions

G.


----------



## Memimao

_Going through the motions_ has the idea of _recitare/fare una parvenza di qualcosa_ without any real feeling involved.

Dave troppo spesso sembrava solo recitare la parte...
My try


----------



## uccz

thanks to everybody for the helpful hints!.


----------



## millennia

l didn't want to break up and just go through the motions.
Un ragazzo lascia una ragazza e cerca di giustificarsi. Continua dicendo di fingere che lui abbia detto e fatto la cosa più giusta come succede nei film. Penso che lui labbia lasciata per sposare qualcun'altra più ricca.
Grazie ancora.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Tu come lo tradurresti?


----------



## millennia

Allora..
Non volevo rompere - e fin qui ci sono - e non volevo andare attraverso il movimento? Potrebbe anche trattarsi di un trasferimento ma non mi convince.


----------



## Teerex51

Nessun trasferimento. _Going through the motions_ vuole solo dire "fare le cose senza convinzione".


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Sei sicura che non sia "*E*motions"?


----------



## millennia

No . E' motion . Bhe in questo contesto significa fare le cose in modo meccanico o anche senza convinzione.
Grazie dell'aiuto.


----------



## Traductora007

i Agree. 
Furthermore, 'going through the motions' can also be understood as 'doing the usual' or 'following the pattern'. 

maybe that can help you with your translation.


----------



## Siberia

millennia said:


> No . E' motion . Bhe in questo contesto significa fare le cose in modo meccanico o anche senza convinzione.
> Grazie dell'aiuto.


Si, millennia penso che 'fare le cose senza convinzione' come un automa sia il significato.


----------



## d4n183

Farsi trascinare?


----------

